# Charlie's first moult



## Peanut37 (May 18, 2012)

I was looking at Charlie yesterday and yes I saw a few pin feathers on his face where the spots come. Aww bless him!! 
Your first moult Charlie! Hope it's not too bad for you:hug


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

There goes the baby face....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, little Charlie's growing up! I also hope he doesn't have such a rough time of it on the first go. :hug: :whoo: 
Yeah, Charlie! You can do it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, baby Charlie is growing up!
Soon he'll be a very handsome young man instead of a beautiful baby.*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Your baby is growing up.. . I hope it's not a hard molt for him.


----------

